# Growling



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Feel like I am constantly asking for your advice but you are all so helpful that I thought I would run this one past you!
Floyd is now 20 weeks, and has started growling at us over the last week. It happens when he is eating is we go over to him and pet him or try to move him or his bowl, and also when he is lying sleeping on the couch (really wish we hadn't started that!) if we stand over him and pet him or move him. 

What to do - i don't want an agressive, dominant dog so need to get this nipped in the bud - any idea's?

Thanks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The growling is another behaviorial attribute usually associated with dominance. He's staking his territory. It happens. It can also happen when a dog is in pain, or not feeling well.
This is a hard answer because it's difficult to see exactly what is going on, but I can tell you that I would be trying to put a stop to it immediately. My answer is based on a behavioral problem. A physical problem that has Floyd in pain can't be ruled out either.

All of my male dogs at one time or the other tested me in pretty much the same manner, the difference is that they were all 12 months + older than Floyd. Every one of them was immediately flipped over onto their backs, and very quickly found the inside of their kennels. I wasn't cruel about it, but I wasn't nice either. I then let them out and held their food bowl in my hands. If they wanted to eat, they were going to do it on my terms. If they growled while eating, the s_ _t hit the fan again. When they were eating, I intentionally took the food bowl away, and gave it back repeatedly. If they growled, or snapped it was dealt with on the spot. I put my hand into the bowl while they were eating and took dog food away and added it. I gave them bones while holding onto one end and then taking it away and .giving it back.
I never permanently took the food away, or took it out of their sight. It was always there and they always got it in the end. They could see it, and smell it, but they weren't going to have it on their own terms.

My caution would be to make sure there is nothing physically wrong with Floyd first that is causing this. The times I have gotten after my dogs for something, only to later find that they were in physical discomfort, left me feeling like a real schmuck.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a 24 week old V. His name is Clyde and we have been struggling with this as well. He has gone so far as biting each of my kids (AGES 5,7 AND 10) It was never a "puppy bite" either. In each instance he had a toy or chew toy and he was protecting it. I was actually about to bring him back to the breeder. Then I talked to several people and I learned about pack behaviors. Clyde is getting better now but I had to change. I now treat him the way his mother would if she were unhappy with him. If he misbehaves I will grab the scruff of his neck or pinch his ear and I mean hard.. I hurt him. I have to put my kids first and that means HE WILL NOT BITE OR GROWL!!!! It helps having kids because I automatically go into protection mode. He needs to know that I am in charge and that the kids are mine and he cannot mess with anything that is mine. 
We have also adopted the philosophy that he gets NOTHING for free. He has to earn EVERYTHING. Going outside, eating, getting pet, having water. WE do this by making him follow a command something as simple as "sit" but he has to do what I say to earn whatever it is he wants. Also, keep him out of your bed. A great book that was suggested to me was "How to be the leader of the pack and have your dog love you for it" by Patricia McConnell. Good luck, hope it was helpful. 

Clyde's mom


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my dog duke would only growl at our daughter when he was napping and she wanted to be near him.Now hear is the picture ...dog on couch ..on other side of the room sleeping resting or just being by himself he would become aggitated at her when she would get too close or get in his face. I simply told her to stay away and go pet the other dog.He got over it they it was when he was new in the house at three months old and this went on until he was about seven to eight months.Now he lets her do whatever if he wants to be left alone he just gets up and moves.witch happens quite often.I have never had to put my dog into subision They just seemed to know who is boss.I have to get there little butts from time to time.Honestly hough these are two of the most loveable and respectfull dogs That just love there dad.I do for them and they seem to get that ,and give me enough trust to trust them.Just be the boss alpha boss.never let your guard down set your own bounderies ,whatever they are and you can have the best friend you always wanted


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi All -

When we first brought Weber home after a few weeks, he growled at us, because of his chew toy, he did it about 3 times, and we grabbed the scruff and said no no no! He hasn't since ... here's the problem.

Weber was playing with our friends dog, who he has been playing with since he was a puppy, they always have a great time. Well Weber took one of the dogs toys and the dog thought he was playing, but Weber growled and snapped (hard at him, not playful) and protected the toy. I went over and grabbed his scruff and took the toy (no growling for me) ... I was embarrassed, but the boys went back to playing ... well about 5 minutes later Weber grabbed a weed, yes a weed and the other dog came up and Weber did the same thing, growled protected and bit the dog .... how can I teach him to not do this with other dogs? My husband says to just let them duke it out, but I'm so embarrassed, I wouldn't want someone's dog beating up on Weber ...

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

smack that dog on the snout or grab a handfull of his neck the next time he growls at you.If you are not going to be the dominate or alpha leader of the pack. bred winner king or queen.get a cat


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Please re-read the post ... he has not growled at us since we have grabbed his scruff, etc...

He was growling at another dog ... I'm looking for suggestions on how to stop that ... as he LOVES playing with other dogs and is great, but put a toy into the mix and he becomes possesive.

I'm not sure someone would sit there and let my dog beat up on their dog, while he "learns" his lesson ... ?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

He's probably trying to bully the other dogs and be the alpha.
If you don't like it then grab him by the scruff again and tell him NO.
It works with our guy most times. 

We are learning that persistence is the key with our guy...and alot of patience.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all

Thanks for your replies to my post. At the moment we aren't having much success getting him out of this habit - we have tried grabbing his scruff, saying no, a tap on the nose, putting him into the submission position (convenient when he is lying on the couch anyway!) but to no avail! He has never snapped at us with the growling, but it is definatly a dominance 'leave me alone' thing.... We are just going to have to persevere with this (along with all the other bad habits he has... picking up everything on the street when we are out walking...) But he is gorgeous!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

...with all the trouble they cause it still always comes back to how beautiful these dogs are. How can you resist that face!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Vfloyd said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for your replies to my post. At the moment we aren't having much success getting him out of this habit - we have tried grabbing his scruff, saying no, a tap on the nose, putting him into the submission position (convenient when he is lying on the couch anyway!) but to no avail! He has never snapped at us with the growling, but it is definatly a dominance 'leave me alone' thing.... We are just going to have to persevere with this (along with all the other bad habits he has... picking up everything on the street when we are out walking...) But he is gorgeous!


Truly reminds me of 

<-----------


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

yes it is hard to scold such a pretty face


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

FWIW, I recently posted some advice on a similar issue on another thread, based on some research/reading I had done on how to manage resource guarding aggression (what you are describing). It seems many professional trainers are moving away from dominance-based corrections or any kind of "punishment" (including scolding) and toward other techniques to modify undesirable behavior. In the case of resource-guarding aggression, the "other techniques" are called "counter-conditioning" (in a nutshell, getting the dog to associate being approached while eating (etc.) with something positive) and "desensitization" (in a nutshell, gradually getting the dog less uncomfortable with your approaching when he has a coveted object or is in a coveted location). 

Below is link to the other thread where I posted my erudite (lol) advice. I also referenced a book about the subject that sounds like a good one to me (I have no personal or fiduciary relationship to the author or publisher, but I like her other training resources). 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,426.0.html


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Virgil was a growler when we brought him home at 3 months. he quickly got over it with humans because I was constantly putting my hands in his food, petting him while he ate, lifting up his bowl higher to eat out of , lifting his tail to calm him, feeding him by hand. 

His problem was he started to try to keep cats away from his bowl, which I tried to correct and then I noticed he was chasing the cats away from the water pan. He wouldn't do it if he could see me, but would do it when he didn't know I was around.

He finally made the mistake of trying to get a dog biscuit that one of my kids threw to our 12 year old Vizsla cross. Virgil got a good snap on the nose for that and the resourse guarding is over. He even lets little kittens eat out of his supper bowl. He just sits down and watches them until I move them aside. I'm sure the snap from the older dog hurt, but the change was so instant and complete that I was totally amazed.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

never had any issues with my dogs guarding a single thing from me .Now each other thats a different story.the will growl or snap at each other if the have their prized rawhide or another fav chew toy. Yes i still correct them.It then becomes my possesion. wow dog fart time to go.


----------

